# My first post and new to the electrician world



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to ET Ken

If you're looking for suggestions, starting a library now might be a consideration

good luck

~CS~


----------



## KenMarquez (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey Chicken Steve thank you for your reply. I'm not to familiar with what you mean by starting my own library. if its not to much of a hassle do you think you can walk me through on how to do that?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

KenMarquez said:


> Hi my names Ken I am 20 years old from california. Im looking to get in the trade of being a electrician, I am not to sure exactly what field I want to get into yet. But I am planning on applying for the union as soon as my transcript arrives. I understand that the aptitude test is primarily Algebra I and reading comprehension. Other than studying those two subjects is their anything else I should do to be better my chances of getting a apprenticeship and better prepare myself for this path. Any and all help and advice is appreciated. Thank You


Hello Ken, Welcome aboard.:thumbup:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

KenMarquez said:


> Hey Chicken Steve thank you for your reply. I'm not to familiar with what you mean by starting my own library. if its not to much of a hassle do you think you can walk me through on how to do that?


Welcome to the Forum!  

Not to speak for CS; but it could mean you can start saving web pages of
interest as you open various links from your viewing here !

It could also mean that you need to view your local library on line and 
in person to re-do your library card to gain and hold a book in your hand!

Then again you can use, Half.com, E-bay, Amazon, BN.com to get some
real books for your reading pleasure and of course in various forms!


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome good sir!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

KenMarquez said:


> Hey Chicken Steve thank you for your reply. I'm not to familiar with what you mean by starting my own library. if its not to much of a hassle do you think you can walk me through on how to do that?


----------



## nootnam (Nov 10, 2014)

Welcome! I just finished the application process in san diego and was one of 18 others to get into the apprenticeship program. First of all, there are tons of people who apply and not very many who actually get in, not to discourage you! Ill let you in on some of the extra steps i took to up my chances to be accepted. 

1. Brush up on your algebra 1. Hopefully you have a knack for math but if not, its still passable if you have it fresh in your mind

2. I knew a guy who worked in the union i applied to for 40+ years and he was willing to write me a recommendation and give me lots of advice and help. Not available to everyone but definitely ask around and even ask your current employer if he can write you a letter.

3. Family!!! I had some major interview tutoring from my uncle who interviews people all time and gave me some excellent advice that really made me stand out to all the neca and ibew board members. If you want, PM me and i can give you some of the same advice.

4. STOP SMOKING WEED. If you smoke weed or do any other drugs, now's the time to stop. The last thing you want is a ****ing plant to ruin your chances at a great career, I had stopped smoking entirely last year and when i finally took the drug test it felt so good to not have any doubt in my head. 

5. Prepare a resume and have it looked over by someone older who knows how to really write a great resume. Even if you don't have much experience, that only means you have more goals and are new to the work field and your employers aren't going to have to break any bad habits from any previous employers.

I know i don't have any experience yet and I'm not trying to pretend like I know everything, but i did just go through this entire process and its all fresh in my head and i would love to help you if you'd like.


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been part of our apprenticeship board for many years, and you hit the nail on the head. Going above and beyond is a great way to place high on the list. Bring a letter of recommendation and a résumé even if it's a crappy one. Show up dressed for the job and shake every hand in the room... Then profit.


----------

